

What Women Want - vivianxue
https://medium.com/@vivianwxue/what-women-want-45a3d4bf2d69

======
mcherm
Was it just me, or did others also find that this article, while touching on
an interesting topic, was distressingly lacking in detail.

All I came away with was this: "I used to behave in ways that are not
stereotypically female. Now I behave more in ways that ARE stereotypically
female. By the way, you should make products that you, yourself would use, and
also there's a huge untapped market for products that women would use."

All somewhat interesting, but... well, I wish there was more content there so
I could actually learn something NEW.

~~~
wildpeaks
Indeed I don't see why it had so many votes and even was on the HN frontpage
yesterday

~~~
vivianxue
I attribute it to the title. It inspired some degree of wishful thinking. /:

------
bootload
_"... Pay attention to what women want. We are a drastically underserved
market. ..."_

under appreciated observation.

